# Pen dirve MP3 mojado



## Pancheinz (Dic 19, 2005)

Que tal, mi problema se trata de un PenDrive MP3 que al parecer se mojó cuando lo portaba en mi mochila (craso error)...   ahora tiene sólo funcionalidades de memoria pero ya no me permite escuchar mp3... Se puede hacer algo para recuperarlo ?? ... me costó un ojo de la cara !!. Agradezco cualquier sugerencia para arreglarlo.


----------



## Guest (Ene 13, 2006)

Puedes limpiar la humedad con alcohol isopropilico, casi siempre con eso se recupera.

Saludos.


----------

